# Foreground Plant Ideas



## terelol (Jul 7, 2011)

Just looking for some good ideas for small foreground plants. Any suggestions are welcome.

Also what are some relatively easy red colored plants to grow? Id like to add some color to my planted aquarium.

Thanks!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm no expert but to my knowledge most red colored plants are more on the high tech side, although I could be mistaken. One I know for sure, that is easy to grow from my experience, is the Red Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea zenkeri). With it's broad red/maroon leaves, they compliment any planted tank imo.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want reddish with lower light, I would suggest Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red' or any of the reddish looking variants of wendtii. Cryptocoryne affinis typically has a fair bit of orange/red (but definitely prefers a higher carbonate content in its substrate - think Onyx Sand or crushed coral).

As far as an easy forground plant with good coverage, Staurogyne repens works very well. Of course a nutritious substrate is best for both of these plants for optimal growth. CO2 is NOT needed for either.... though !

Hopefully that helps!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

also some other good and faster growing foreground plants are Glossostigma, mini pellia,UG and 3 leaf clover although the clover doesnt grow that fast!!


----------

